# Man cave bar



## BuckMKII

Yesterday I went over to a friends house where he has a cool bar in his man cave. I made a mistake and took these as a JPEG instead of RAW but it turned out ok I guess. I got the inspiration for these pix from Quinn's bar photo, hope you don't mind. 




Man Cave Bar by Live to fish, on Flickr




Man Cave Bar by Live to fish, on Flickr


----------



## quinn

Dude,they came out good!No i think we are here to inspire and be inspired!


----------



## BuckMKII

quinn said:


> Dude,they came out good!No i think we are here to inspire and be inspired!


Thanks man!


----------



## cuda67bnl

I'll have a shot of 1800 please..... Thanks.


----------



## Browtine

Nice bar AND photos!


----------



## Crickett

Sweet!


----------



## cre8foru

Nice shot... now I need a drink. Gimme a 7 and 7 please.


----------



## cornpile

Neat lookin watering hole,Saltydog please....


----------



## leo

Turned out fine, real nice work!!!


----------



## wvdawg

Great shot - great man cave too!


----------



## BuckinFish

Awesome bar!  Make that two 7&7s!


----------



## Hoss

So you going to frame one and offer it to your friend so he can have a photo of his bar in his bar?  Some good looking photos.

Hoss


----------



## BuckMKII

Hoss said:


> So you going to frame one and offer it to your friend so he can have a photo of his bar in his bar?  Some good looking photos.
> 
> Hoss



Thanks guys. That's a great idea.


----------



## rip18

Great job on both of those!


----------



## twtabb

Love that rough cut wood. Nice pics


----------

